# Homelite ST 145



## chillidog (Jul 11, 2006)

I have a Homelite ST 145 Grass Trimmer. I obtained it for free. 
I bought a parts manual and located a shop manual on the net.

My first problem is I am not getting any spark.

I installed a new plug and purchased a new solid state ignition and have installed it. Still no spark.
The original had a kill wire from the kill switch for grounding out the system It appears to be working properly. There is also a wire that runs from the field side to the coil I believe. The replacement unit had a direct link I believe that replaces that wire. Keep in mind I may be using the wrong terms for these things but I am doing the best that I can with my limited knowledge.
I installed the ignition system with 20 thousands gap betweed the flywheel and the ignition field. 
Is there a static way to test the ignition system? Where else should I look for problems?

Possible problem two. When I attempt to spin the unit to test the spark a substanntial amount of gas blows out the plug hole. I think I'd get better milage from my Tahoe.

How is the carb adjusted from a dead stop?

Any help here would be appreciated.


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

How are you testing for spark? Best bet is to use a "gap" type spark tester. Using a plug grounded against the block is, at best, hit or miss. I would guess I see at least one unit a week that comes in labled as no spark and when tested it has good spark.

Pull the wires from the module and test it just to makes sure there are no shorts in the wiring.

The carb adjustment screws should be about 1 3/4 turns out from fully closed as a starting point.


----------



## chillidog (Jul 11, 2006)

First off thanks for th reply.

I did just as you supected, pulled the plug, grounded it and watched for spark. None that I could see. I will obtain a gap tester and try that next.

"Pull the wires from the module and test it just to makes sure there are no shorts in the wiring."

Could you explain what you mean here?
I tried a continuity light with no results. I am not even sure that is the way to do it.

I'll set the carb as you describe.
Thanks


----------



## hankster (Jan 1, 1998)

There should be one wire coming from the ign. module to the switch. Disconnect that wire from the ign. module or using a meter make sure that wire isn't grounded.


----------

